
Leaked police files contain guarantees disciplinary records will be kept secret - hitekker
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/07/leaked-police-files-contain-guarantees-disciplinary-records-will-be-kept-secret
======
csense
> leaked police contracts

This is the problem right here. These contracts shouldn't need to be leaked,
because they shouldn't be secret in the first place.

------
coderdude
Evil unions have to make deals with something legitimate for this to happen.
Whoever agreed to these terms should also be punished.

~~~
Ntrails
Unions are not evil, they are simply people following their own incentives.
Indeed the same can be said for the vast majority of humans and inflammatory
language like that does nothing to further understanding of their points of
view.

As for "punishment", are you serious? What punishment? By whom? Under which
terms?

Personally I'd advocate for my work disciplinary interactions to be private
between me and my employer, as I suspect would most people. The police have a
public interest counter argument to that otherwise rational expectation. So
what's the middle ground? Can there be generalised stats released whilst
maintaining privacy? Perhaps privacy simply cannot be maintained in this
instance (for example my professional body would publish the results of
disciplinary hearings to the public record I believe).

Accepting that you don't like the result I find it hard to believe you can't
see that there's a conversation to be had and that both negotiating parties
had a case to make.

~~~
coderdude
Welp, not going to lie here, I do feel like someone's personal disciplinary
records should not be public. Unless that person is a public servant. Which a
cop is. I'm not certain under which terms the punishment should be. When you
protect an entire group from persecution from their crimes, what is that
punishment?

------
MrTonyD
Many business policies are negotiated by union & business, and some using
"tripartism" \- usually union & business & government. I'd like to see more
involvement of other interest groups - more of a corporativism model. That
would allow other segments of society to contribute to the policies of
business and government.

